# Philip Doddridge



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 26, 2006)

Philip Doddridge, English Nonconformist, was born on June 26, 1702 and died on October 26, 1751. He is most famous for his book _The Rise and Progress of Religion in the Soul_. More on his life can be found here.


----------



## Puritanhead (Jun 26, 2006)

Doddridge, Philip (1702-1751) - Christian Classics Ethereal Library


----------

